# overdose DIY root tabs help



## Philip (Nov 28, 2013)

i put around 15 of the osmocote DIY root tabs in to my 46 g heavily planted tank. after a day, when the capsule broke, some or the osmocote things came to subtrates surface by accident or some of my cory dig them out. Right now the nitrate in my tank is extremely high up 80+ and it been the same after 4-5 times wc. nitrite and amonia at 0 most of the time. some fishes died. please help. its supper hard to take them out of the tank unless i up roots all my plants and start the aquarium again.beside that my tank start to smell very badly when the co2 turned on. i keeping wc hopping it getting better.is there anyway else to help?

OSMOCOTE is very dangerous after all,


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Very sorry to here of your losses and troubles that you are having  
maybe they wheren't deep enough or not enough substrate to keep them safe from the cories? Did you try to vac the broken capsules out?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You're going to have to remove as many as you physically can and continue water changes. Try to keep the water parameters\temp the same to prevent further stress.

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Philip (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks for all advices.


----------

